# Excision of osteophyte, talonavicular joint



## sunset1303@yahoo.com (Jun 17, 2012)

Not sure which way to go with this one, mostly because of the site.  Part of the op note reads:

_The talonavicular joint spike was identified.  An incision was made....and carried down to the underlying soft tissues which were carefully dissected off the joint.  The joint was then exposed and a sharp needle inserted and again the C-arm used to verify where the osteophyte was.  It was able to be removed with a rongeur._

In the H&P he says the osteophyte is on the navicular bone, but in the post-op Dx, he says "osteophyte, talonavicular joint."

I asked a fellow coder how she would code it and she came up with 28020, which is "arthrotomy, including exploration, drainage or removal of loose or foreign body, intertarsal or tarsometatarsal joint."

I don't have the exact code I came up with right now, but I went removal of osteophyte from a joint and I ended up with something to do with the soft tissue.  Any suggestions?


----------



## coderguy1939 (Jun 25, 2012)

28104 might be a possibility.


----------



## bethh05 (Jun 26, 2012)

Talonavicular is pertaining to the talus and navicular bones. What about 28120?


----------

